# Total Inability



## thistle93 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi! I am wondering what are the best books on total inability/depravity? Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## KMK (Feb 1, 2010)

A good starting point is AW Pink's _The Sovereignty of God_ and Lorraine Boettner's _The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination_


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 1, 2010)

I also believe that this text is. 



> (1Co 2:14) But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.



Thanks for posting this because it has been a long time since I have had to reference a book on this topic. In fact I am not even sure I ever had to apart from the other four points of Calvinism. I am looking toward seeing what responses you receive.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 1, 2010)

Luther's _Bondage of the Will_.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 1, 2010)

You are the woman. I have read this years ago and it has been used of God to untangle a few of my friends theology on this topic.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles Hodge, _Systematic Theology_, Volume II - Anthropology.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 1, 2010)

Luther untangled _my_ views on the topic in the first year or two after I came to faith. People get a funny look on their face when I explain how Luther guided me on a topic usually attributed to Presbyterians.


----------



## the particular baptist (Feb 1, 2010)

If youre looking for something even more in-depth than my man Pink, the following two will make your head hurt but the headaches are worth it.


Freedom of the Will - Jonathan Edwards

Bondage and Liberation of the Will - John Calvin


----------

